# USS Massachusetts fishing on Sunday



## mastermynd (Aug 22, 2009)

Caught 4 good size Spanish Mackerel and other stuff... (the other two showed up in the cooler later)



Got out there on an outgoing tide and there were baitfish everywhere. Tried bottom fishing for a bit and then switched to cut bait at the surface (since there was so much action on top) and we started catching these guys.



A great day fishing with friends and the fresh fish is nice too.



r/ MM


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great report!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

:clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report !!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice, Thanks for posting.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

NICE JOB


----------

